# PSA: Voile Mojo Price Drop



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Voile has dropped the price of the current year's Mojo on their website. Pretty decent deal.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

If 760$ is a good deal, im sticking with snow shoes


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Got to pay if you wanna play.

Yeah, splits are just not cheap. Cheaper than a sled though...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

It's a pretty good deal considering it comes with skins and everything.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

40% off now... only 154 and 171 left though.

They are making room for the RX next year.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Done! Pulled the trigger on a 171.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, that is a MONSTER....you sure you can handle something that big? 
(insert that's what she said comment here)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been dealing with short wood for 31 years, Its about time I get to play with something much bigger.:cheeky4: I'll figure it out and get the hang of it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do yourself a favor at get some Sparks (preferably) or Voile Lightrails for your set up. The slider plates work, but a pair of binders made for splitboarding are sooooo much better.


----------

